# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Foto nga Kukësi

## Gjallica

*PAMJE NGA KUKSI* (_klikoni te linku i meposhtem per te pa fotografi nga Kuksi. Nese ju keni ndonje fotografi nga Kuksi ju lutem postojeni ne kete teme._)

*http://galeria.albasoul.com/krahinat...bum21/album69/*

----------


## bela70

Te dhena social-ekonomike per Kukesin 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bashkia Kukes ka gjithsej: 

*26.988 banore dhe vetem 5038 familje 

*1806 familje ne ndihme ekonomike 

*3553 persona te punesuar ne sektorin shteteror dhe 544 ne sektorin privat 

*246 persona me pagese papunesie 

*550 persona me prona te paluajtshme 

*4110 pensioniste 

*4902 familje pa toke ne pronesi a ne perdorim 

Kronika historike e qytetit 

Ne vitin 1571 shenohet me emrin "Kukufic" me 12 shtepi 

Ne vitin 1610 rreth 50 shtepi 

Ne vitin 1633 permend Vau i Kukesit 

Nga fundi i shekullit 17 deri nga fundi i shekullit te 18-te rezultoi i braktisur. 

Nga fundi i shekullit te 18 e fillimi i shekullit te 19-te u riprodhua me banore te ardhur nga Bicajt 

Ne 1869 rishfaqet me emrin "Kukusa" 

Ne vitin 1912-1921 u pushtua nga serbet, bullgaret dhe austriaket 

Dhjetor 1921 u perfshi ne administraten e shtetit shqiptar 

Ne 1923 u be qender krahinore me 28 shtepi e 186 banore 

Ne 1925 u be qytet, qender prefekture, krahine e bashkie 

Ne 1938 kishte 1800 banore 

Ne 1939-1943 ishte nen pushtimin italian e 1943-1944 nen pushtimin gjerman 

Me 18 nentor 1944 u clirua nga forcat partizane 

Me 31 mars 1962 u vendos permbytja e Kukesit te vjeter dhe ndertimi i Kukesit te ri 

Me 22 korrik 1962 filluan punimet per ndertimin e Kukesit te ri 

Ne prill te 1965 filloi popullimi i tij 

Ne 1970 kishte 6073 banore 

Ne 1978 Kukesi i vjeter ua la vendin ujerave te liqenit te Fierzes 

***

----------


## Living in Vain

Pamje të ndryshme nga një udhëtim për në Kukës.

----------


## BvizioN

Living in Vain....mbase mund ta kete fajn browseri im po nuk po shoh ndonje foto !!

----------


## Living in Vain

Lus moderatorin te me informoje lidhur me problemin qe shfaqet gjate upload.
Te gjitha files jane max. 600 pixel ne horizontale apo vertikale, kane madhesi me te vogel se 100 Kb, dhe jane ne formatin .jpg

Raporti qe shfaqet eshte:  "Upload of file failed. "


Ju falenderoj

----------


## Dardani_

pordor 
tinypic.com
ose imageshack.us

----------


## Dardani_

a keni nje fotografi e aeroportit te kukesit? fm

----------


## marsela

_Tani eshte rregulluar kjo puna e fotoveMund ti vesh me menyren klasike dmth. Jam kurioze te shoh njeher Kukesin..Nuk kam qene ne asnje vend te verilindjes_

----------


## Eraaa

Lol Living ku i ke fotot te shikoj a ka ndryshuar qe nga dite qe isha une :ngerdheshje:  kshu kishte strukture te lezetcme, anyways I love Saranda :buzeqeshje: 

Marsele shifi ca kto deri te sjell Liv tjerat :buzeqeshje: 

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=21692

----------


## km92

e mer se kukesi eshte i bukur  :ngerdheshje: :P

----------


## iliria e para

Mariachi, nuke shte i bukur mendon?

----------


## iliria e para

dy foto te Kukesit

----------


## Living in Vain

Fotografia #01

----------


## Living in Vain

Fotografia #02

----------


## Living in Vain

Fotografia #03

----------


## Living in Vain

Fotografia #04

----------


## Living in Vain

Fotografia #05

----------


## Living in Vain

Fotografia #06

----------


## Living in Vain

Fotografia #07

----------


## Living in Vain

Fotografia #08

----------

